# Has anyone ever ordered from USAHotStuff.com?



## mckenziesdaddy (Mar 17, 2015)

Has anyone ever ordered from USAHotStuff.com? What has your experience been with them if so? Since they are one of the few places that take mastercard.


----------



## Energygamer3ds (Mar 17, 2015)

My experience with them has been awful i placed an order with them on 2/11 for a sky3ds card for $98 they took my money and 5 emails to them later have heard absolutely nothing do not order from them


----------



## mckenziesdaddy (Mar 17, 2015)

Energygamer3ds said:


> My experience with them has been awful i placed an order with them on 2/11 for a sky3ds card for $98 they took my money and 5 emails to them later have heard absolutely nothing do not order from them


Did you ever get your card? or what ended up happening?


----------



## Energygamer3ds (Mar 17, 2015)

My order was canceled over a month ago and my refund was never issued i also never recieved a reply back from them in anyway


----------



## mckenziesdaddy (Mar 17, 2015)

Energygamer3ds said:


> My order was canceled over a month ago and my refund was never issued i also never recieved a reply back from them in anyway


I wish I heard that before, Someone on here said they took mastercard. So I looked around and didn't see much info on them, So I took the chance and ordered from them. I ordered 2 3Sky3ds and 2 R4i 3DS Red, So My total was about $215.00. They gave me a tracking number, But it doesn't seem to be working yet. But it is marked as shipped on 3/15/15, But that is a Sunday. So the mail doesn't go out, They say 1-3 days for a tracking number to work, But right now all USPS says is


> "The Postal Service could not locate the tracking information for your request. Please verify your tracking number and try again later."


.


----------



## Septimo (Mar 19, 2015)

mckenziesdaddy said:


> I wish I heard that before, Someone on here said they took mastercard. So I looked around and didn't see much info on them, So I took the chance and ordered from them. I ordered 2 3Sky3ds and 2 R4i 3DS Red, So My total was about $215.00. They gave me a tracking number, But it doesn't seem to be working yet. But it is marked as shipped on 3/15/15, But that is a Sunday. So the mail doesn't go out, They say 1-3 days for a tracking number to work, But right now all USPS says is
> .


 

I was about to order from them since I read they take MasterCard, too. Have you received the card or any updates?


----------



## mckenziesdaddy (Mar 19, 2015)

Septimo said:


> I was about to order from them since I read they take MasterCard, too. Have you received the card or any updates?


Tuesday night DHL updated their tracking information to "Electronic Notification Received",I checked my credit card and the total at check out was 215.00. But the credit card was billed 260.00. I filled a charge back, I wrote them monday morning about the billing issues and nothing. At this point I am going say scam. So stay away./


----------



## Septimo (Mar 21, 2015)

mckenziesdaddy said:


> Tuesday night DHL updated their tracking information to "Electronic Notification Received",I checked my credit card and the total at check out was 215.00. But the credit card was billed 260.00. I filled a charge back, I wrote them monday morning about the billing issues and nothing. At this point I am going say scam. So stay away./



Yikes. Thanks for letting all of us know. I hope you get your money back soon.


----------



## Gamer CRX (Mar 22, 2015)

I just got hit for $95.29 on a $89.98 order. It's there Processing fee for who they use there card reader thru.


----------



## saburota (Mar 25, 2015)

I had ordered from usahotstuff on March 8 and worried my order wouldn't arrive. I got a notification email the next day stating it had shipped. Of course there was no movement. DHL didn't even start showing tracking until the 11th. I started looking around and saw this post. I panicked and I sent them an email March 18th, strictly saying "It's been 7 days since it was marked as shipped, but you didn't send it yet. If I don't see any movement by tomorrow, I'm contacting my card issuer and declining the charge."

I sent that email early in the morning. I started getting tracking movement later that day. I'm not sure if they had planned on shipping it anyway, or if the email got things going. But it just arrived today. I got the EZ Flash IV. It's a MicroSDHC version and seems to play fine in my SP.

Here's the tracking link to show what my shipping went through.
http://webtrack.dhlglobalmail.com/?trackingnumber=9274899996329701781594


----------



## Gamer CRX (Mar 26, 2015)

Can I have a copy of the email you sent I need to send the exact same one I haven't got any movement yet I ordered Sat 21st. Maybe little early but if it worked for you i'll try it myself!


----------



## saburota (Mar 28, 2015)

Gamer CRX said:


> Can I have a copy of the email you sent I need to send the exact same one I haven't got any movement yet I ordered Sat 21st. Maybe little early but if it worked for you i'll try it myself!



Sure. "It has been a week since your marked my item as shipped, yet nothing has moved or changed. If I don't see movement by tomorrow, I'm contacting my card issuer and declining the charge. You obviously lied that I'd get it in 5 days."

I did wait a week from the ship date when I sent it. But that's what I wrote. Shipping time took a week when it finally started moving.


----------



## mashers (Jun 13, 2015)

I've just bought a DSTWO from this site. I was unsure whether to order or not due to the mixed reviews I've seen, but since the DSTWO seems to be so rare I decided to take a chance. I've had an order confirmation and payment receipt so I'll keep tracking the order and keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## mashers (Jun 15, 2015)

Got my shipment notification and tracking number this morning. The tracking site does not recognise the tracking number yet but hopefully it will start tracking soon.


----------



## mashers (Jul 2, 2015)

Well, after a couple of emails to USAHotStuff (and inconsistent replies...) my tracking number has just started tracking on the DHL web site. Fingers crossed it gets here ok and is actually what I ordered :/


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 2, 2015)

sounds like a shit fake site bandwagoning off the name of real hot stuff


----------



## mashers (Jul 2, 2015)

Maybe, but as long as I get my DSTWO I don't care


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 2, 2015)

Just look at the URL name; it itself doesn't sound legitimate to me.


----------



## mashers (Jul 14, 2015)

Well, my DSTWO arrived today from usahotstuff.com. It's all present and correct and works fine, so I'm happy


----------



## xihx (Mar 10, 2016)

mashers said:


> Well, my DSTWO arrived today from usahotstuff.com. It's all present and correct and works fine, so I'm happy


ordered from them, havent recieved a tracking number in like 4 days & it still says the status is that "Payment Accepted" ordered a DSTWO just like you..


----------

